# TTC at 38, Low AMH, shocked and depressed!



## Rose38

Hello,
TTC at age 38.:nope:
I was shocked and very sad to hear my AMH result today was: 6.6 or .92 on the other scale so this is on the lower half of he LOW fertility scale, so I guess it means I don't have many eggs left. I am not sure if this indicates quality or just quantity. I think it indicates menopause will be earlier rather than later say at 50 or 52.

FSH was 4.9 which I think is OK for age my age 38.

Would love to hear any success stories of natural pregnancy for anyone with a similar AMH and FSH at around my age or older?

I am looking for natural success stories as I cannot afford IVF or IUI. I would consider clomid or things like that though.

I have been to the GP for this blood test but have a first consultation with a Fertility specialist in 2 weeks. I sure he will not be impressed with my result. From the reading I have done even if I could afford IVF they might not even consider me.

Also do you think they canget AMH wrong? FSH seems ok. I would think that FSH would be high if AMH so low?

Thank you for reading my post.


----------



## Toptack

Don't panic! I think my AMH was 6.1 when I was tested (aged 34) and I conceived naturally after 18 months or so. My specialist was very reassuring that most women with this sort of result (and no other issues) will conceive without treatment, it just tends to take a little longer. My little boy is now 20 months and I'm thinking about trying for another, heaven only knows what my 'vital stats' are now! Good luck xx


----------



## Rose38

Thanks for your reply toptack.
It's nice to hear a positive story. I have to keep positive.
Thank you very much for posting.
Good luck trying for your next bubba.

My result was 6.6 but I think in American scale its .93. Someone has mentioned to me that low AMH does not say anything about quality just quantity so lets hope there is one good one in there like yours. It just means I have less time and as you said it could take longer. I guess I am just a bit worried as I cannot do IVF or IUI due to it being unaffordable so natural it is however I would try clomid or I think Femara is another one that I have heard people use?

Has anyone taken clomid and had side affects? Can it cause permanent damage, as I have heard you can only take it for a certain number of cycles? 
I have heards some get twins on Clomid :)

Thanks again for posting your postive story and good luck with number 2.


----------



## Toptack

Yes, AMH is all about quantity, rather than quality. I think a slightly low level is more of an issue if you need IVF for other reasons, as it means you need extra stimming drugs. Also there's been a lot of discussion about what is 'normal' for fertile women of all ages... I think the original scales were drawn up based on a study of 18 - 25 year old students, or something! Will look it up when I have a minute. 

I took clomid for 6 cycles btw. I can remember being a bit hormonal, but don't think it was awful... Fell pregnant the month after I stopped taking it! I don't think it causes permanent damage, just becomes a bit counter productive after 6 months, as it dries up cervical mucus etc.


----------



## Rose38

Thank Toptack,
I will see if the specialist suggests I start clomid asap or not because of my age.
Is it just taking the tablets at certain times during cycle or does it involve, injections, ultrasounds etc.??
. I hope it's just tablets. I want to "simply" to begin with plus I cannot afford complex treatments.
Regarding CM I have bought preseed lube which I think needs to be inserted close to cervic, which is supposed to help.
Thank you.


----------



## Toptack

My GP, who was absolutely useless, was happy for me to take clomid tablets without any monitoring. My private specialist gave me an ultrasound the first month to check I wasn't hyper stimulating and producing way too many eggs - fat chance! You take the tablets for a few days at the start of the month, no injections etc involved. 

I meant to say, your FSH result was really good, mine was about 11, so quite a lot 'worse'. Hopefully your specialist will be encouraging and helpful - I'm sure you'll feel better once you're doing something productive about the situation. 

I had acupuncture as well... Not sure how much it helped in terms of fertility but it certainly helped me to stay positive.


----------



## Rose38

Hi Toptack,
Are you around my age? I have heard acupuncture is great. I might look into that.

If you hyper stimulate - is that dangerous or is the dangerous part having twins or triplets etc..?? I am a twin.. I wouldn't mind twins.. but maybe not triplets LOL

My cycles are longer say 32 or 35 days .. around about anyway - I was never super regular but when fit and an ok weight they are around that so I wonder how I would know which days to take clomid... My Ovulation would be way after day 14... well I 'm going to test this month with the clear blue. Who knows maybe now I 'm older my cycles might get closer to 28 or 30 days.
I guess the doctor would tell me to take them a little later.
Thanks for the info. Yes I know what you mean... once I have the appointmetn which is now next tuesday I will feel better I think in that there may be a plan of action....I just hope he is not one of those negative ones I have read about, who are really negative and rude regarding age and results.....I need hope :)


----------



## Rose38

Update:
Hello again TTCers,

Today I went to the Fertility Specialist. He was very nice. Only a short appointment but he was very positive and made me feel better.
For now he said, to monitor cycles for 3 months or so and try naturally.....then have the AMH and some other hormonal tests done (quite a lot) and go back to him with results. He said anything stronger is not required at this point even at my age.

He said the AMH can sometimes be incorrect so the next one I do in a few months will be from their labs. I will also have (transvaginal Ultrasound) to take a quick look at ovaries, uterus etc

He was positive and said Low AMH still means there are quality eggs and he said yes its on the low side but not too low. He said it was still considered "normal' for my age.

He also said he goes more by AMH than FSH (unless FSH is really really high and menopause is suspected). He doesn't really take much notice of FSH, as it can go up and down through the cycle.

It's still Winter here in Australia but today it was more like a lovely bright sunny glorious Sydney Spring day, so that made me feel good too

How is everybody going? Hope you are doing well.
Bye for now but I'll keep you up to date if anybody is reading this thread!


----------



## Toptack

Glad he made you feel better... Fingers crossed you won't need to go and see him again! X


----------



## MalaMae

Hi ladies!

My AMH is 6.0 and the doctor said it's half of the reserve for my age (I'm 36). Freaked me out and of course I googled it. I was so scared! Everywhere it was said it also has to do with the egg quality, so I started taking Maca and Royall Jelly, B6, Omega, vit. C and the prenatal. Well I can't say if it did anything for my eggs, but my immune system is good now- I'm not getting sick :)) LOL
I would love to do another AMH test just to see if these supplement changed anything, but it's too expensive test. :(


----------



## Rose38

Malamae, yes it is expensive. I am going to wait 3 or so months (if I don't have a BFP) to test again but this time will use the their lab who specialises in it.
All the things you are taking sound great. I am taking all those except maca.
Might look into that too. 
Thanks for your post. Lets hope we have some nice quality eggs coming soon :)


----------



## MalaMae

Rose38 said:


> Malamae, yes it is expensive. I am going to wait 3 or so months (if I don't have a BFP) to test again but this time will use the their lab who specialises in it.
> All the things you are taking sound great. I am taking all those except maca.
> Might look into that too.
> Thanks for your post. Lets hope we have some nice quality eggs coming soon :)

The Maca has a lot of benefits:
- Balances the hormones
- Increase of sex drive (confirming that :))
- great for digestion (going to washroom for #2 more, but that's always good) :))
-etc. (this is what I have noticed on me)
Get the pills, the powder smells weird. I tried using it in smoothies, nothing kills it.
Re: the hormone balance, one naturopath told me this: even when the doctor tells u that your hormone levels are good, they are actually not balanced correctly, they are just in medical normal ranges." So all of these things like Maca, Vitex, Dong Quai etc. are balancing the hormone levels as per body needs.

Sounds promising :dance:


----------



## MalaMae

Rose38, please post your results of the new AMH test when you take it.
I'm curious if it'll be different. Wishing you great results!!!:flower:


----------



## Rose38

Maca sounds great. Will try and get the pills. Thanks for the info Malmae.
Yes will definately post the new AMH result when I get it.
He said they get it wrong sometimes. 

Also if women get the test done with in weeks or a month or 2 of Pregnancy, even miscarrige, termination , even chemical pregnancy etc. the result can be 30% lower as after pregnancy the ovaries do sort of shrink for a while. He went to a medical confernce in Scotland and learnt this recently.........so things can change the result. Plus labs that don't specialise in it can not get an accurage result. Lets wait and see.

UPdate on how I am tracking: 
I have run out of my ovulation LH surge stick things... just at the crucial part in cycle :( so this morning I tried the Maybe baby thing and got FERNING and this arvo I had clearly had EWCM. 

So that is great but I am not sure what day of the cycle I am on - which is not good for "tracking cycle" purposes. 

Reason is for the first time ever on this cycle i spotted for 3 days before getting what I thought was really the period and even that only lasted 1 day then light for next day then nothing, so a really light strange one.

So it is day 20 if I count the spotting days and only day 17 if I count from 4th day after 3 days of spotting. ....confusing...anyway I have a later cycle as you can see but my last cylcle before this one was 30 days where as before it was around 32 to 35 days....

Anyway will keep you up to date. Is anyone watching their cycle this way for the first time using things like maybe baby, EWCM and the LH surge sticks??

Its confusing but hopefully worth it in the end. Will have to buy another Clear blue ovuation kit thing. I wish it came with more than 7 sticks. I think there is one where you just buy the refills but its quite expensive but I guess worth it in the end especially if you take ages to get pregnant and need it for many months.

Good luck Everybody.


----------



## MalaMae

I tried using saliva ovulation test (mine is called "Baby time"), but I find it hard to use it. For example, I can't use it as soon as I wake up. First, my mouth is dry and also shows something weird. I guess it needs fresh saliva in the mouth. So I have to wait like 30 min. Do you have any advice for me?

As for the strips, I'm not using them, but I do chart my temperatures for 4 months now and after 4 months a person can actually "read" the whole cycle.
Have you tried charting?

The easiest way I can think of is have BD every second day- you'll cover the fertile days :)


----------



## Rose38

Thanks for the info.
Yes BD every 2nd day - that is a good idea!! :) Just to be sure!!

Update for me = I am on day 36 nearly 37 and still no AF but I am not pregnant so I am not sure what is going on. Longer cycle?
What do longer cycles suggest? (I do have PCOS but I am not very overweight at the moment, longer cycles used to happen when I was overweight). I am more or less 30 to 32 days now.

Given that I have not had AF and don't really feel like I am going to get it anytime soon.....Does that mean I did not Ovulate when I thought I did because I thought once you ovulated you then had your AF 14 days give or take a day after it (ie this time frame does not vary from women to women, only the first half of cycle BEFORE ovulation).

So I though that I had ovulated on day lets say day 21, so 21 plus 14 is 35.....soooo I am not pregnant, no line at all on HPT test but no AF.

I did have tingly boobs NOT painful but more sensitve and tingly and really hungery sort of craving sugar etc so I though maybe I was Pregnant.
Perhaps this was ovulation?

Anyway looks like I"m on to my 2nd cycle soon, I just want my AF so I can starat again. Plus I am thinking of paying $165 for the Clearblue fertility monitor. Is it worth it?

I know temping is the most accurate and cheap etc....but with how busy I am I really just can't see me doing it and doing it first thing ie before getting up out of bed...but who knows...with the clock a ticking I might need to start doing it hey :)

Wishing you all luck wherever you are in your cycle and hope everybody is remaining positive.


----------



## NatoPMT

Hi Rose, really sorry to hear about the amh. 

Just a word of warning. My friend was prescribed clomid and had her amh retested after her course, and it effectively threw her into menopause because it quickly reduced her egg count (I think by making you produce lots of eggs at once which might be good if one of them meets the swimmer) - my sister, who was on fertility treatment for 8 years and is a nurse says it is not uncommon for clomid to accelerate menopause. i would discuss with a good fertility specialist what your options are before taking a clomid prescription

I have heard of bfp's with low amh after taking tamoxifen but not sure under what circumstances. Make sure you get the right prescription for you

Lots of luck


----------



## crystal443

Hi Rose :)

I have low AMH :thumbup: it just basically means your egg supply is getting lower but it doesn't mean there are bad quality eggs there. I've had 3 cycles of stimmed IVF and haven't responded great to the drugs and seem to do better in natural cycles :thumbup: The main point is as we age our AMH goes down naturally, there's no getting away from it:shrug:

Not sure about Clomid and early menopause, if your ovulating then you don't really need Clomid 

Be careful taking too many hormone balancing supps as this can throw your body off as well:shrug: I know what the other posters mean about hormones within normal range of medical ranges however it can also do more harm if you trying balance something that doesn't need to be balanced if you know what I mean:winkwink:

It sometimes takes a little longer with low AMH but you'll get there :thumbup:


----------



## Rose38

Thanks for your post Nato and Crystal. 
Nato I love the name Eloise, it's beautiful. Thanks for the warning on clomid - I think I won't need that at the moment. I think I ovulate.
Crystal thanks for your positivity.

An update from me:
Ok so I got AF today which is day 37 so I guess now day 1 instead of 37 LOL . So that means my cycle was 36 days. Longer cycles are not unusal but now that I'm older than are usually more like 30 or 32 but still 36 is not unusual.

So counting back it means I must have ovulated on day 24 ish if my luteal phase is 14 days exactly.- the exact day my husband went out of town for 7 days !!
I thought it was day 20, 21 and we had BD'ed before he left and it was all done and I was in my 2ww!

If I did indeed ovulate on day 21 as I thought perhaps my luteal phase is longer than 14 days? Who knows....its only my first cycle but I found this info which is helpful
Thanks again for your replies.

The Importance of The Luteal Phase
The Luteal Phase is a term that is used in describing the time period that's calculated from the day after ovulation and runs through the remainder of a monthly cycle. This phase usually lasts between 12 and 16 days and is fairly consistent within woman's cycle. This page explains the importance of the Luteal Phase and its function while charting your fertility spreadsheet. The luteal phase is the day after ovulation and runs through the remainder of a woman's cycle. It is also frequently referred to as "days past ovulation" or "DPO". During the luteal phase a women produces progesterone increasing her temperature. The higher temperature acts like an incubator which is important in maturing a fertilized egg if conception has occurred.
Luteal Phase Length
The length of the first phase (pre-ovulatory) can vary within a woman's cycle - but the luteal phase usually remains the same. Ovulation can be delayed by a number of factors....stress, illness, medication, heavily increased activity, etc. Even if you do not ovulate around the normal time period - in knowing the length of your luteal phase you are aware of exactly when your menstrual period is due. This discounts the belief of those say they always have "late periods". If they were charting they would realize that actually it was just their ovulation being delayed and they were not late at all. A normal luteal phase is approximately 12 - 16 days and needs to be at least 10 days for implantation to take place. A short luteal phase can cause fertility problems making it difficult for a women to get pregnant.
Identify Pregnancy
Since a woman's luteal phase is very consistent you may watch the length of your luteal phase to identify success in conception. For example, if your luteal phase is usually 12 days and never more than 13 and you are at day 15 of your luteal phase and menstrual period has not arrived, there is a very good possibility that pregnancy has occurred.


----------



## Rose38

Crystal, you mentioned the supplements which could throw body hormones off it its not needed.


I am taking the following in the hope of conceiving: 

Preconceive Gold - just a multivitamin for women trying to conceive. It think most doctors in Australia reccommend this one or Elevit. It is good as it contains DHA and Iodine which some multi vitamins for conceiving do not plus there are 2 tablets one in morning and one at night which balances them out a bit more.

Plus extra folic acid - because I am on Metformin and just in case not enough in multi

these ones below I thought I better take for my age (eggs lol)
Coenqyme Q10
Royal Jelly tablet
Wheat grass shot 5ml. 
Pre-seed lube when I remember.

Bad things I do: 
Unfortunately I do have 1 to 2 shop bought cappacinos a day which I ask to be half strength. I think I am going to keep my one coffee a day.

I have been drinking wine sometimes at night. Sometimes a little too much but was constantly testing during what I thought was my 2ww to find out asap but thinking of cutting that out. I don't think WINE does insulin resistance (or PCOS) anygood, as i think it spikes insulin levels and taxes the liver etc.

The third bad thing is whilst I do walk everyday, I do not do any hard exercise at the moment like jogging or gym or aerobics which would do my body a world of good.
I must find time to start this again. My body really responds well to exercise but time at the moment is really hard to find but I know I know priorities priorities :)

Oh I can think of a fourth- I don't drink water much. I am never thirsty but dehydrated a lot I think. I never feel thirsty which is weird, even on a hot day where I am clearly dehydrated...so I kind of forget about drinking. Pretty important to drink water for somebody who doesn't drink any in the first place plus drinks coffee and wine. I'll have to force myself to drink it more.

Wishing everyone a great week.... I am only on day 1 now, its going to seem like an eternity getting to day 19 to 24 where I will start using some OPKS t to see if I ovulate and we can try again.

Baby dust to all.

p.s Crystal is that your gorgeous baby girl in the photo?


----------



## NatoPMT

Sorry the witchery got you. Are you using opks? Basal temperature is the only way to know for sure when you ov'd but opks give you a decent warning - sorry if you know all this

Thanks for the compliment on my baby's name, I've had that name marked since 1987, finally I have my little Eloise.


----------



## crystal443

Love the name Eloise..very pretty :)

Rose- Ok so here is what I take:

DHEA 75 mg (for low reserves)
Zinc 75mg
Prenatals
Folic Acid
Fish oil
Vitamin D
CoQ10
Bcomplex

I also take other ones for immunity issues like Vitamin c,e, prednisolone etc. The top ones are what FS has me on for low AMH and to keep the quality good though :thumbup:


----------



## Katy78

Hi Rose38 and others. I'd like to share my story with you.
I don't know how high/low my AMH is. But I had my FSH measured at the end of May (after almost 2 years TTC and removed endo) and it was almost menopausal - 23mIU/ml. I was devastated. My cycles were regular, I was ovulating, nothing pointed towards any ovary problems. I saw a FS in June and he gave me some hope. He put me on 25mg clomid and told me to come back in August. I had my FSH measured again the next month and it was 19 mIU/ml. Still way too high. But I got pregnant naturally that month (well, with the lowest possible dose of clomid). I can't explain it, my FS can't explain it but there it is. I'm 10 weeks today.
Also, a BnB friend's AMH was 0.26 ng/l (1.86 pmol/l) and her DH had low sperm count and she'll be 29 weeks tomorrow - conceived naturally.

I just wanted to say: Don't give up. You can get pregnant!


----------



## Rose38

Thanks for the positive Post Katy.
Going to try my hardest this cycle. LOL
Currently CD4 so nothing much happening haha. I need to buy those OPK's soon though. OH and a BBB thermometer. (thanks for info Nato).
If I have another 2 cycles and still no BFP, doctor said to get everything retested, a whole list of things and he may even have a look inside the uterus and tubs (hsg is it?) as I had a D & C in June and because my first 2 cycles after that were light, I'm now worrying about Ashermans or have they scraped away too much lining... maybe I am just a worry wart but now I am worried about this as well as age ...sigh.

Anyway thanks for the positive post and I shall keep you all up to date with my progress.


----------



## Rose38

kATY- CONGRATS! you are 10 weeks preggers!!
How many other children do you have?
How exciting. Good luck and health to you over the rest of your pregnancy.


----------



## Katy78

Thank you Rose :). This will be my first child.
I hope you join me soon.


----------



## Taylor1

Hi,
I also live in Melbourne Australia and have pof and would love to get details of your fs specialist please. Thinking of going on DHEA but also need someone who can prescribe it.
Thanks


----------



## xoxo4angel

Rose38, I went to a Reproductive Endocrinologist after my miscarriage in April. I've had heaps of tests run on me and aside from my AMH .87 (low end of normal is what the Dr said) and FSH 8.1, I'm fine. I was beside myself with the news of my AMH, so I started going to acupuncture. My cycles became very regular and I ovulated each month (checked only by OPK). I became pg again naturally in July, but miscarried in August (Trisomy 4, my egg...bad luck). I'm not sure if the acupuncture really helped, but it made me feel better. So, you CAN get pg naturally regardless of the numbers...

As for the Clear Blue Fertility Monitor, I read mixed reviews about it. My girlfriend is going to let me borrow hers b/c she doesn't like it.


----------



## Rose38

An update from me:
Age 38
First I'd like to hope that everybody is keeping strong and going well with their efforts to conceive. It is exhausting and I have not even been going for long so I feel for those who have been on the journey longer. Wishing everybody baby dust.

I am CD29 (I say that but not sure... having PCOS and a D & C in June my cycles may not yet be regular but it is CD29 if I presume my cycles have gone back to usual 30 ish days - the last two cycles since D & C were 36 days and 20 days (first 20 day one EVER)

Anywhoo....I tested today and it was a First Response Test.
I got a very very faint BFP!! Pretty sure its not evap as came up pretty quickly and think I can see pink colour. Having said that I would think if I was truly pregnant at CD29 and even before it should be ALOT darker.

However I am do not want to get too excited...reason being..the whole way this cycle up till say sat/sun I have been feeling pregnant...mainly because my boobs were swollen, sort of bursting out of bra (not tender or sore at all) just swollen and they NeVER do this just around ovulation or PMS like some women....

but since sat and sun and definately today - they have TOTALLY deflated!! So i was thinking maybe I was "pregnant" but it was so brief and it was a chemical one...I am not sure how long it takes for the hcg to catch up if the pregnancy doesn't finish implanting and dies.

I had been testing testing...all BFNSS....except one Clear blue who had a tinge of blue thin strip on the top part of cross but I thought it might have been the dye running from the horizontal control,that was a few days ago.
Todays 'FR was the first I could say it is definately a faint faint positive.

So today I tested being CD29 thinking it would not be positive,wanted to rule it out as I wanted to drink wine tonight....

Why would my boobs deflate like that.... if I was pregnant would they not continue to stay swollen and etc etc. I am getting some tingles now. They have definately deflated...LOL seems like the best way to describe itl
Is the progesterone decreasing as it was a very early chemical pregnancy loss???

Hmmm any ideas....I guess i will have to wait for more symptoms....or AF .... but thought I'd post. I feel sad because I really have doubts...and I just want to know or not.
I guess you can all understand.
Wishing you all well.


----------



## Rose38

Angel, I am really sorry to hear of your loss.
The pregnancy is encouraging news because as you said, you can get pregnant, I am sure there are some good eggs in there waiting to come to life.
Wishing you good luck.


----------



## Katy78

Rose, I really hope this is it for you.
As for the bbs, mine never really got bigger till the second trimester (and even now I can still wear my old bras) and they only tingled a bit when I got my BFP. They don't hurt at all, not even now. And I've heard from women on the forums that their bbs actually deflated and they were still successfully pregnant. So don't lose hope.
All my crossables crossed.


----------



## manuiti

Hi hun, Just wanted to share my story. I'm 37 and was trying for 2 years with hubby. We went for tests, he's perfect, and I had day 3 FSH of 25.9, tested again the following months and it was 6.8. My RE said that it changed simply because the body oscillates between high and low while it's on its way to staying permanently high. I then had my AMH tested and it came back as 0.2 (US scale) - not good! We did an IVF cycle with ICSI as my RE didn't want to take any chances with tough old eggs and the sperm not making it through. I had an antral follicle count of 6 which is not great and we got four good eggs of which two fertiised well and were put back. The IVF worked and I got my first ever BFP. Sadly we lost the first of the 2 at 6 weeks and the second at 11 weeks due to Turner Syndrome. But three months after my miscarriage, I got pregnant naturally! So it is possible.

I have no idea if it was because the IVF or the miscarriage somehow kick started things, or because I took CoQ10 for the 1st month after my miscarriage, or if it's because hubby and I decided to try the Sperm meets Egg Plan, or if it was just pure luck. But those are the only things different from every other time we tried over the past 2 years.

Wishing you all the best of luck. :hugs:


----------



## innerlaner

manuiti said:


> Hi hun, Just wanted to share my story. I'm 37 and was trying for 2 years with hubby. We went for tests, he's perfect, and I had day 3 FSH of 25.9, tested again the following months and it was 6.8. My RE said that it changed simply because the body oscillates between high and low while it's on its way to staying permanently high. I then had my AMH tested and it came back as 0.2 (US scale) - not good! We did an IVF cycle with ICSI as my RE didn't want to take any chances with tough old eggs and the sperm not making it through. I had an antral follicle count of 6 which is not great and we got four good eggs of which two fertiised well and were put back. The IVF worked and I got my first ever BFP. Sadly we lost the first of the 2 at 6 weeks and the second at 11 weeks due to Turner Syndrome. But three months after my miscarriage, I got pregnant naturally! So it is possible.
> 
> I have no idea if it was because the IVF or the miscarriage somehow kick started things, or because I took CoQ10 for the 1st month after my miscarriage, or if it's because hubby and I decided to try the Sperm meets Egg Plan, or if it was just pure luck. But those are the only things different from every other time we tried over the past 2 years.
> 
> Wishing you all the best of luck. :hugs:

I love this story!!! I'm also 37 with amh of 0.46. My last IVF in 5/2012, I had 6 follicles, 3 embryos and no BFP. Then I heard of CoQ10 in August and started taking them. We maxed out our infertility coverage with insurance so I'm praying for an ending just like yours!! Thanks for giving me hope.


----------



## Rose38

Thanks you for all your replies.
Manuiti- congratulations. What a great story. Wishing you Good luck.

Ok so since my last post I'm now on CD50 something. As much as I wanted it, I think I was deluding myself seeing a faint pink line on test as I said in the last "update" post.....sometimes when you want something so much you try and see things which are not there.....(you all know how it is I guess).

So to cut a long story short, I kind of stopped testing in the CD40's as the tests are expensive plus if I was back at my 30 day cycle it would have been positive if I was pregnant.

So I presumed my PCOS had come back (have put on a little weight since the d and c in mid june, really think it messes with hormones). Therefore presumed I had not ovulated and planned on losing weight and exercising more but it has been so hot here!! Had even stopped taking folic acid and the royal jelly, wheat grasss shots etc...

Yesterday I went to supermarket and bought a test - the cheapest one and not an early one. Not sure why I did this as the one a week or 2 weeks ago was neg so had decided then to give up testing and stop being ridiculous LOL.

Anyway, it came up BFP, very dark straight away. I was so shocked.
I am very happy but trying not to get too excited because danger of miscarriage can happen to anyone but especially at my age 38.5. Will try and stay positive though.

No idea when I ovulated, no idea how many weeks I am but presuming 4 to 5 weeks??
Will have to have a scan in a few weeks and maybe a blood test at doc.
Wishing you all baby dust and please update me on your situation.
Thanks to all recent replies, have not logged in in a while and it was great reading them.
xx

P.S Oh just adding this, to make things confusing for me. I did have the AMH done again, as the doc said it can be inaccurate so close to a pregnancy (d and c at 15 weeks) so had it done I think it september. It was at a lab who specialises in it. It was even LOWER at 4 instead of the previous 6.6 but FSH 4.4 or something. So this would seem to indicate that a natural pregnancy would be hard. I really hope this one sticks :)


----------



## manuiti

Wonderful news Rose! Wishing you all the best for a lovely sticky bean & a happy and healthy pregnancy!


----------



## alleysm

Hi ladies. I have had a recent amh of 0.64 us scale. I am very very upset by this especially after learning that my left tube is blocked. We will not be doing ivf or iui. I have two cycles of clomid but im hesitant to try it in fear it will deplete whats left of my reserve. I take coq10 and started dhea.


----------



## Rose38

Thank You Manuiti. :)

Alley, sorry about your ectopic pregnancies.
My 6.6 was I think .93 on US scale so my 4 would be even lower. Haven't got my calculator but I think you just divide by 7.14 if I remember correctly.

Regarding Clomid - Great that you are able to do 2 cycles soon. I was just wondering the same thing as you (would have been the next thing I was going to ask about trying) ....I think you can only do 6 cycles and say you did not conceive for whatever reason in those 6 cycles eg, timed it wrong or whatever....would it deplete what you have left? which at our age and AMH scores I would be worried about so I totally understand your hesitance.

If my current pregnancy doesn't progress (touch wood), I will go to my 2nd appointment with doctor and ask if its something I should try. I have heard it can improve egg quality and this might be relevant at our age.

I wish you luck. Have you got a date set for when you start or are you still deciding?
I was taking Co enqyme Q10 till bottle ran out, have not got another and was taking Royal Jelly. .....did not take DHEA because was scared what it would do as I have PCOS but have heard great things about it.

Ok so I have just done the Clearblue Digital test and as I thought, it said 2 to 3 weeks which means I am around 4 to 5 weeks pregnant. I guess the next thing is to do a dating scan say mid December to try and get an exact Due Date. Very excited but nervous.

Baby dust to all xx


----------



## Quisty

Congratulations Rose38. I have enjoyed reading your journey through this post. I hope your little bean sticks. Fingers crossed for you!!


----------



## Katy78

Awesome news!
Congratulations Rose! I'm so happy for you. :)
I really hope this pregnancy goes well for you. I have a feeling it will. You'll have your new baby in your arms in no time :)
Please let us know how your pregnancy progresses.


----------



## alleysm

That is great news rose! Cant wait to see scan pics! 
If i try clomid it will be once my next cycle starts which should be around nov 16. I bbt chart but i had read that clomid will throw your temps off and i live by my chart.


----------



## Bumpblessing4

In the US, they list the lower number (the 0.92), and the lower that number is, the lower the ovarian reserve is supposed to be. Well, my friend who is 35 got a number much lower than 0.92 and was very worried, but and then conceived the very next month after getting this number (and she was just starting to ttc when she decided to have the lab drawn). She is now 15 weeks along, so the AMH number doesn't mean everything. Also, if it makes you feel better, 0.92 is only a little below 1 which is technically normal. I don't know if you drink much caffeine, but I also knew a girl who drank a lot of caffeinated beverages and after she cut back on the advice of her doctor, her AMH increased a lot.


----------



## KatherineA

Hi Rose

I have been TTC since June 11. and now just waiting for a private consult for IVF. I have my AMH (3.0) and FSH (11.6) done in January 2012 and was horrified with these results and I believe they are very low for my age.

Anyway, got PG in March only to M/c in May 2012 at 9+1. I could not believe i got PG natuarally with these results. 

Iam currently waiting for an IVF private consult but still holdling out hope for a natural conception! 

From what I can gather I think it is possibly to become pregnant naturally with low AMH and hopefully it will be good news for you!!!


----------



## Rose38

Hello Everybody,
It has been ages since I have updated this post so for those still following. I have some happy news. Well I updated you about the BFP which was great and bit of a shock because I wasn't expecting it and had ovulated later than my usual "late'.

I am happy to say that I am now 15 weeks pregnant. I had my 12-13 week nuchal scan a few weeks back and it was normal. Down Syndrome general risk was 1:1580 and for the other 3 types 1:1800 so good for my age (38.5) and LOW RISK.

I am not sure whether I should have the Amnio, was seriously thinking about it - but the receptionist at the scan place seemed shocked when I hinted at maybe doing it she basically said "why would you do that if you have Low risk on your 12 weeks can, what would you do anyway?".....I thought it was a bit rude. I think it would be the individuals business what they DO with the result. 

So now I feel a bit bad and think well low risk is good and we'll see how things go at the 19 week scan - fingers crossed all is well and normal there.

I am pretty sure I am having a BOY. While the lady was doing the nuchal scan (she does not tell gender at 12 week scan at all) but she did a potty shot, without talking, she just did it and wow there was what looked like a big doodle and scrotum - so at near 13 weeks, I was pretty sure it is a boy and she said "looks like it but I can't confirm anything". I was so sure I was having a girl so was VERY Shocked. I just presumed it was a girl because I felt it was plus I had Morning sickness, stupid I know LOL.

The angle of the dangle seen on scan also seemed to indicate boy as I posted the scan on a forum where they guess and most guessed boy including the most experienced guessers. the dangle was up more than 30 degrees.

Oh and I did succumb and bought the intelligender test for $70 Australian dollars - I could not resist and it came back at 10 minute mark plus a dark smoky green , although previous to that it still had orange in it but pretty sure it was boy result.
Will confirm if BOY at 19 week scan - oh my Gosh 4 weeks to go.

I can't wait for my little man and probably last baby to be born. 
Hope this story gives inspiration to some other women around age 38, with low AMH, last result was 4.0 so divide that by 7.4 if in US and that is very low, plus it was natural conception.

Wishing you all baby dust and I shall update again afte 19 week scan to let you all know how that went and if it is indeed a BOY.
xx


----------



## Rose38

Hello Everybody,
It has been ages since I have updated this post so for those still following. I have some happy news. Well I updated you about the BFP which was great and bit of a shock because I wasn't expecting it and had ovulated later than my usual "late'.

I am happy to say that I am now 15 weeks pregnant. I had my 12-13 week nuchal scan a few weeks back and it was normal. Down Syndrome general risk was 1:1580 and for the other 3 types 1:1800 so good for my age (38.5) and LOW RISK.

I am not sure whether I should have the Amnio, was seriously thinking about it - but the receptionist at the scan place seemed shocked when I hinted at maybe doing it she basically said "why would you do that if you have Low risk on your 12 weeks can, what would you do anyway?".....I thought it was a bit rude. I think it would be the individuals business what they DO with the result. 

So now I feel a bit bad and think well low risk is good and we'll see how things go at the 19 week scan - fingers crossed all is well and normal there.

I am pretty sure I am having a BOY. While the lady was doing the nuchal scan (she does not tell gender at 12 week scan at all) but she did a potty shot, without talking, she just did it and wow there was what looked like a big doodle and scrotum - so at near 13 weeks, I was pretty sure it is a boy and she said "looks like it but I can't confirm anything". I was so sure I was having a girl so was VERY Shocked. I just presumed it was a girl because I felt it was plus I had Morning sickness, stupid I know LOL.

The angle of the dangle seen on scan also seemed to indicate boy as I posted the scan on a forum where they guess and most guessed boy including the most experienced guessers. the dangle was up more than 30 degrees.

Oh and I did succumb and bought the intelligender test for $70 Australian dollars - I could not resist and it came back at 10 minute mark plus a dark smoky green , although previous to that it still had orange in it but pretty sure it was boy result.
Will confirm if BOY at 19 week scan - oh my Gosh 4 weeks to go.

I can't wait for my little man and probably last baby to be born. 
Hope this story gives inspiration to some other women around age 38, with low AMH, last result was 4.0 so divide that by 7.4 if in US and that is very low, plus it was natural conception.

Wishing you all baby dust and I shall update again afte 19 week scan to let you all know how that went and if it is indeed a BOY.
xx


----------



## Lucie79

Congratulations - very please to hear some positive news!

I'm new to this forum - have been looking up posts related to AMH because last Monday I was told my AMH is 2 (0.27 in US terms I think).

I'm only 33 and have been ttc for 18 months with no luck, I've never been pregnant and I'm wondering what to do.

All our other tests are fine and I am ovulating so we've been told it is unexplained.

The question is do I stick with the NHS for a six month course of Clomid or refer myself privately for IVF straight away? I'm fortunate in that we can afford private treatment but not sure what to do.

I don't know what AMH 2 really means in terms of how much time I have. I ready somewhere that if AMH slips to 1.5 I would be too low for IVF treatment.

I need to stop reading so much as it's driving me crazy :) 

I would really appreciate any advice from ladies who have been through the same though.


----------



## manuiti

Rose - congrats on your little man! :happydance:

Hi Lucie

My AMH was 0.2 US scale and my IVF consultant had me go straight to IVF/ICSI without trying anything else because in theory I didn't have much time left and he didn't want to waste any time trying other things that weren't going to work. In my opinion if you can afford it, go for it. Though bare in mind that you may have to search around a bit for someone who will take you as many, many IVF clinics won't take you because they don't want to risk their success rates. You'll find someone though, they do exist.

Best of luck hun
xxx


----------



## Toptack

Hi Lucie - not sure if this is useful or not, but my amh was 1.9 and I fell pregnant on my first month of clomid, so it def can happen. I'm not sure I would want to stay on it for 6 months, if I were you, but it might be worth trying for a few cycles. Good luck!


----------



## MalaMae

Rose, congrats!!!!! Amazing news! You are giving us so much hope!
Whatever it is (boy or a girl), just let it be healthy baby!!

I was wondering, did you do anything different that month?


----------



## Lucie79

Thanks ladies. Good to know you have both had BFP despite low AMH - it makes me feel much better about things :) xx


----------



## tessjs

Rose38 said:


> Hello Everybody,
> It has been ages since I have updated this post so for those still following. I have some happy news. Well I updated you about the BFP which was great and bit of a shock because I wasn't expecting it and had ovulated later than my usual "late'.
> 
> I am happy to say that I am now 15 weeks pregnant. I had my 12-13 week nuchal scan a few weeks back and it was normal. Down Syndrome general risk was 1:1580 and for the other 3 types 1:1800 so good for my age (38.5) and LOW RISK.
> 
> I am not sure whether I should have the Amnio, was seriously thinking about it - but the receptionist at the scan place seemed shocked when I hinted at maybe doing it she basically said "why would you do that if you have Low risk on your 12 weeks can, what would you do anyway?".....I thought it was a bit rude. I think it would be the individuals business what they DO with the result.
> 
> So now I feel a bit bad and think well low risk is good and we'll see how things go at the 19 week scan - fingers crossed all is well and normal there.
> 
> I am pretty sure I am having a BOY. While the lady was doing the nuchal scan (she does not tell gender at 12 week scan at all) but she did a potty shot, without talking, she just did it and wow there was what looked like a big doodle and scrotum - so at near 13 weeks, I was pretty sure it is a boy and she said "looks like it but I can't confirm anything". I was so sure I was having a girl so was VERY Shocked. I just presumed it was a girl because I felt it was plus I had Morning sickness, stupid I know LOL.
> 
> The angle of the dangle seen on scan also seemed to indicate boy as I posted the scan on a forum where they guess and most guessed boy including the most experienced guessers. the dangle was up more than 30 degrees.
> 
> Oh and I did succumb and bought the intelligender test for $70 Australian dollars - I could not resist and it came back at 10 minute mark plus a dark smoky green , although previous to that it still had orange in it but pretty sure it was boy result.
> Will confirm if BOY at 19 week scan - oh my Gosh 4 weeks to go.
> 
> I can't wait for my little man and probably last baby to be born.
> Hope this story gives inspiration to some other women around age 38, with low AMH, last result was 4.0 so divide that by 7.4 if in US and that is very low, plus it was natural conception.
> 
> Wishing you all baby dust and I shall update again afte 19 week scan to let you all know how that went and if it is indeed a BOY.
> xx

Rose38 OMG i so needed this I am 38 and half from australia low AMH of 1.6:( was told in december we have been trying seriously since november...:(
I am giving up hope... I am booked to see an IVF clinic....I just want to wish you all the best and hope all goes well.You are a true inspiration to me!!!!!!I can only hope that I can get my BFP soon:(...its so hard to keep waiting....I hope your little man brings you all the joy in the world.


----------



## spacegirl

Wonderful news Rose!!! Congratulations!

Can I ask how long you were trying for this BFP?

Cxxx


----------



## Katy78

Congratulations Rose! :cloud9:


----------



## Rose38

MalaMae said:


> Rose, congrats!!!!! Amazing news! You are giving us so much hope!
> Whatever it is (boy or a girl), just let it be healthy baby!!
> 
> I was wondering, did you do anything different that month?

Thank You.
I did not really do anything different. Just the supplements I listed perpaps earlier in this post somewhere. 

Conceive well Gold Blackmores vitamins (in Australia)
Wheat grass shots when I remembered
Co enqyme Q10
Extra folic acid
The bee thing but can't remember the name of it. 

I did ovulate quite late and had almost given up that cycle...don't even know why I bought the test. I think because I planned on having some wine and wanted to make EXTRA sure. Big surprise!! I was 4.5 weeks ish.


----------



## Rose38

spacegirl said:


> Wonderful news Rose!!! Congratulations!
> 
> Can I ask how long you were trying for this BFP?
> 
> Cxxx

Thank You.

From the miscarrige in mid June 2012 and D and C - it had been 6 months till the conception but not really trying for that long as I had to wait for cycles to come back etc. I think only had 2 periods and they were weird, so not sure if in those I ovulated. Both quite short - not much blood sorry TMI.
And one cycle was very short 20 days which I have never had in my life, so it happened very quickly despite low AMH.

My FSH was quite good for age though at 4.9 so not sure why AMH was so low with such a good FSH. I think my egg quality is fairly good but my low AMH means I don't have much time.

Good luck to everybody xx


----------



## Emily2629

I am 36, have been TTC for 3 months following a m/c last year (I concieved within 3 months then). But decided to do a routine hormone test to make sure everything was okay and ended up seriously shocked by my low AMH score. It was 3.7 pmol - and everything I have read looks bad....My day 3 FSH was 7.1, LH 4.2 and E2 157 pmol - so that all looks okay - and my AFC was low(ish) but okay at 11. I am a bit freaked and not quite sure what to do next. Does this mean I won't get pregnant naturally? Do I need help? Will I ultimately need IVF? Horrible news and had no idea it was this low. I have always had such normal, regular periods. My results don't really make sense to me, although I am due back at the docs this week. Worried I'll never be a mum. Tempted to go and get my AMH retested to double check.....but probably currently in denial.....


----------



## tessjs

Emily2629 said:


> I am 36, have been TTC for 3 months following a m/c last year (I concieved within 3 months then). But decided to do a routine hormone test to make sure everything was okay and ended up seriously shocked by my low AMH score. It was 3.7 pmol - and everything I have read looks bad....My day 3 FSH was 7.1, LH 4.2 and E2 157 pmol - so that all looks okay - and my AFC was low(ish) but okay at 11. I am a bit freaked and not quite sure what to do next. Does this mean I won't get pregnant naturally? Do I need help? Will I ultimately need IVF? Horrible news and had no idea it was this low. I have always had such normal, regular periods. My results don't really make sense to me, although I am due back at the docs this week. Worried I'll never be a mum. Tempted to go and get my AMH retested to double check.....but probably currently in denial.....

Hi there I got my AMH tested in dec 12 and it came in a very low 1.6 and my FSH was 6.I'm 38 and half and was very shocked...I still don't know what it means but i have gathered it means you have little time left it only says what is left of your ovarian reserve not the quality of eggs that are left.But at 38 I'm a bit older I would say the quality would be pretty bad.I am going to a FS in March to get help...Its really scary and nobody tells you this at 21 years of age...I went and to a FS in dec but have chosen not to go back to him as hes really expensive and he told me virtually nothing about AMH... but I know from being on here that IVF people only look at AMH and nobody cares about FSH, my FS in dec didn't even care about my normal FSHI wish you luck I've had very little help and desperately need to see somebody to get the ball rolling.as at least at 36 you have a couple years more than me...good luck I hope you get some explanations as i sure need it...


----------

